# 2014 230Rs Furnace Will Not Work



## sandletan

New Outback owner as of October and this has been a great site to refer to. I have a 2014 230RS and the furnace will not do anything. I am under warranty still but only prob is I'm 4 hours away from the dealership and I'm trying to avoid the trip . I've read everything about furnaces on here to try to figure it out but I think my situation is different. Here's the details, full propane, purged lines, full batteries and tried shoreline. When thermostat is switched to heat There is a click (in the furnace or breaker area, I can't tell) like it wants to work then 15-20 seconds later another click nothing happens after that. Thermostat temp slider makes the click when I move it to desired heat and it gets past current temp. Blower will not Kick in, therefore no igniter and therefore no gas. I have the ac working and the fan working on the roof side of things but the furnace side of things I'm stumped on. any feed back would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Todd&Regan

So your furnace fan doesn't come on? If not, then you're right....your furnace won't ignite if the fan isn't running. If your fan isn't running, then it's a bad motor or a number of possible electrical issues. Trying to pinpoint an electrical issue can be difficult and time consuming. There are other members that have much more electrical knowledge than I do and I'm sure they'll chime in to try to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## sandletan

Todd&Regan said:


> So your furnace fan doesn't come on? If not, then you're right....your furnace won't ignite if the fan isn't running. If your fan isn't running, then it's a bad motor or a number of possible electrical issues. Trying to pinpoint an electrical issue can be difficult and time consuming. There are other members that have much more electrical knowledge than I do and I'm sure they'll chime in to try to help you out. Good luck.


Thanks for the quick reply. Correct, furnace fan/blower will not come on at all. Furnace did work in October when we first got it and did the big maiden voyage.


----------



## Hitcher

sandletan said:


> So your furnace fan doesn't come on? If not, then you're right....your furnace won't ignite if the fan isn't running. If your fan isn't running, then it's a bad motor or a number of possible electrical issues. Trying to pinpoint an electrical issue can be difficult and time consuming. There are other members that have much more electrical knowledge than I do and I'm sure they'll chime in to try to help you out. Good luck.


Thanks for the quick reply. Correct, furnace fan/blower will not come on at all. Furnace did work in October when we first got it and did the big maiden voyage.
[/quote]
check to see if a rodent could have entered your underpinning if it worked last fall you my have a wire damaged.


----------



## Sandlapper

We had identical problem a couple years ago. Turned out to be a "sail switch" in the furnace itself. We took the furnace out and I took to our dealer who blew it out and tested it and it worked fine. Put it back in and its not skipped a beat since. So, to sum it up, we had the same issue, would turn furnace on and it would run for a few seconds but the blower would never kick on, nor the heat obviously, a click, etc. Took the furnace out and checked the "sail switch", blew it out, worked fine. Worst case scenario you replace the sail switch. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## dhdb

This is the manual for the furnace. Go through the troubleshooting guide, it will help you.

http://www.brwholesale.com/itemNotes/schematics/Suburban/Furnaces/Furnace_Service_Manual.pdf


----------



## CamperAndy

Do you have the ability to check voltages? If so then you will want to check the voltage to the fan (red wire) before and after the time delay relay. This may take two people to test as one will need to turn it on and off while the other checks the voltage. The two clicks you hear are the time delay closing and opening the power to the fan. If the sail switch does not make during that time the fan will trip off. It sounds like the fan is stuck or there is a loose wire to the motor.


----------



## sandletan

dhdb said:


> This is the manual for the furnace. Go through the troubleshooting guide, it will help you.
> 
> http://www.brwholesa...vice_Manual.pdf


Nice, this will help a lot. Thank you


----------



## sandletan

Thanks everyone that replied. I'll post up the outcome when i get to it. I might let the dealership deal with this one, since I've only ripped apart one RV furnace before in an old 98 prowler that was much easier to get to.


----------



## sandletan

Turns out, when in doubt just get mad and hit it. Fired right up after I banged on top of the furnace to see if maybe it was just a stuck fan and yep it sure was. Lets hope this is the only problem








Thanks to all that left a reply again


----------



## CamperAndy

It could be construction debris. I would try to look in the inlet to make sure.


----------



## Stumpy75

sandletan said:


> Turns out, when in doubt just get mad and hit it. Fired right up after I banged on top of the furnace to see if maybe it was just a stuck fan and yep it sure was. Lets hope this is the only problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that left a reply again










Bigger hammers are always good!


----------



## Rew Crew

This is exactly what happened to me yesterday! We just bought a 2014 230RS last month and finaly got to spend a night in it (in driveway with the kids). Could not get heater to do anything, just a click, same as orig. poster. I smacked the top of the furnace and it started working!
First time it was ever ran, so we had alot of stink and some smoke (even set off smoke detector), but after all that was done and cleared out it seemed very sporatic about comming on and turning off. Sometimes it seemed to be running way beyond thermostat setting and would only shut down if I turned it down alot. Then it did get better about shutting off around the correct setting but would not want to come back on unless I turn the thermostat way down and then back up. It would cool down about 15 to 20 deg. before I would try turning it back on. Kept getting up all night messing with it. By mid morning it seemed to be working ok and turning off and back on within about 5 deg. 
Sorry, do not mean to hi-jack this post, but is this normal for a new furnace and its first run?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## CamperAndy

Rew Crew said:


> This is exactly what happened to me yesterday! We just bought a 2014 230RS last month and finaly got to spend a night in it (in driveway with the kids). Could not get heater to do anything, just a click, same as orig. poster. I smacked the top of the furnace and it started working!
> First time it was ever ran, so we had alot of stink and some smoke (even set off smoke detector), but after all that was done and cleared out it seemed very sporatic about comming on and turning off. Sometimes it seemed to be running way beyond thermostat setting and would only shut down if I turned it down alot. Then it did get better about shutting off around the correct setting but would not want to come back on unless I turn the thermostat way down and then back up. It would cool down about 15 to 20 deg. before I would try turning it back on. Kept getting up all night messing with it. By mid morning it seemed to be working ok and turning off and back on within about 5 deg.
> Sorry, do not mean to hi-jack this post, but is this normal for a new furnace and its first run?
> 
> Thanks, Dennis


Some of it is new furnace issues but the thermostat is not the tightest control ever made. If after a bit of exercise it seems to work then you should be good to go. There are other options if it proves to be too inconsistent.


----------



## Rew Crew

CamperAndy said:


> This is exactly what happened to me yesterday! We just bought a 2014 230RS last month and finaly got to spend a night in it (in driveway with the kids). Could not get heater to do anything, just a click, same as orig. poster. I smacked the top of the furnace and it started working!
> First time it was ever ran, so we had alot of stink and some smoke (even set off smoke detector), but after all that was done and cleared out it seemed very sporatic about comming on and turning off. Sometimes it seemed to be running way beyond thermostat setting and would only shut down if I turned it down alot. Then it did get better about shutting off around the correct setting but would not want to come back on unless I turn the thermostat way down and then back up. It would cool down about 15 to 20 deg. before I would try turning it back on. Kept getting up all night messing with it. By mid morning it seemed to be working ok and turning off and back on within about 5 deg.
> Sorry, do not mean to hi-jack this post, but is this normal for a new furnace and its first run?
> 
> Thanks, Dennis


Some of it is new furnace issues but the thermostat is not the tightest control ever made. If after a bit of exercise it seems to work then you should be good to go. There are other options if it proves to be too inconsistent.
[/quote]

Thanks CamperAndy! I can handle the 5 deg. swing but if it starts doing that whole 15-20 deg. drop then I may have to look into one of those other thermostat options!
Thanks, Dennis


----------



## sandletan

UPDATE! 
Had more issues with the furnace this spring, would not start at all.
Furnace had a 2 year warranty so took to the dealer and they found out it was the control board the whole time. They replaced the board and now we are warm again


----------



## Leedek

Control board problems can sometimes be corrected by doing the re-seat dance:


Turn off al power to the trailer.
Remove all connections from the control board.
Swab pins of the connections and connectors with isopropol alcohol.
Re-seat all connectors.
Ensure screw down connections are secure.
I worked over 35 years as an electronics technician. MANY times the problem will be corrected by doing what I've suggested above. RV shops will just replace the board because that generates revenue. Next time you have a problem just take the time to power down and do the re-seat dance.









Now get out there and catch dinner!!


----------



## sandletan

Thanks Leedek



Leedek said:


> Control board problems can sometimes be corrected by doing the re-seat dance:
> 
> 
> Turn off al power to the trailer.
> Remove all connections from the control board.
> Swab pins of the connections and connectors with isopropol alcohol.
> Re-seat all connectors.
> Ensure screw down connections are secure.
> I worked over 35 years as an electronics technician. MANY times the problem will be corrected by doing what I've suggested above. RV shops will just replace the board because that generates revenue. Next time you have a problem just take the time to power down and do the re-seat dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get out there and catch dinner!!


----------



## JDStremel3

Leedek said:


> Control board problems can sometimes be corrected by doing the re-seat dance:
> 
> 
> Turn off al power to the trailer.
> Remove all connections from the control board.
> Swab pins of the connections and connectors with isopropol alcohol.
> Re-seat all connectors.
> Ensure screw down connections are secure.
> I worked over 35 years as an electronics technician. MANY times the problem will be corrected by doing what I've suggested above. RV shops will just replace the board because that generates revenue. Next time you have a problem just take the time to power down and do the re-seat dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get out there and catch dinner!!


I'm having this issue...turn to heat and nothing, no sounds, no clicks, and no fan/blower. I've tried beating the furnace and that doesn't work either. I tried to blow out around the heater and that didn't help either besides getting light headed, I'll try using an air compressor when I get a chance.. Where is this said "controller board" and where is the wiring for the blower/fan? All fuses are good, propane is good, and batteries are fully charged. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Leedek

JDStremel3 said:


> I'm having this issue...turn to heat and nothing, no sounds, no clicks, and no fan/blower. I've tried beating the furnace and that doesn't work either. I tried to blow out around the heater and that didn't help either besides getting light headed, I'll try using an air compressor when I get a chance.. Where is this said "controller board" and where is the wiring for the blower/fan? All fuses are good, propane is good, and batteries are fully charged. Thanks in advance for the help!


Check this vid... go outside! Atwood Furnace Checks or Suburban Furnace Checks

Take photos with your digital camera if you think the removal procedure will be complicated. I have found that I will not remember stuff if I have more than a day between removal and replacement. But I'm old so maybe you'll be OK. 

NOTEhotos can be very helpful when trying to figure out what model you have or trying to read 8 font printing on the label. Take a photo of the label and magnify it. It's better than standing on your head and trying to read in the shadows.


----------



## JDStremel3

Leedek said:


> I'm having this issue...turn to heat and nothing, no sounds, no clicks, and no fan/blower. I've tried beating the furnace and that doesn't work either. I tried to blow out around the heater and that didn't help either besides getting light headed, I'll try using an air compressor when I get a chance.. Where is this said "controller board" and where is the wiring for the blower/fan? All fuses are good, propane is good, and batteries are fully charged. Thanks in advance for the help!


Check this vid... go outside! Atwood Furnace Checks or Suburban Furnace Checks

Take photos with your digital camera if you think the removal procedure will be complicated. I have found that I will not remember stuff if I have more than a day between removal and replacement. But I'm old so maybe you'll be OK. 

NOTEhotos can be very helpful when trying to figure out what model you have or trying to read 8 font printing on the label. Take a photo of the label and magnify it. It's better than standing on your head and trying to read in the shadows.








[/quote]

Thank You for the video links...I Believe I have a Suburban furnace. The part that sucks is that I don't have outside access (don't understand why we don't). Looks like I'll be pulling the furnace out from under the fridge. I understand all the safety's of disconnecting power and shutting off propane & disconnecting as well for double safety precautions. I did find another video on YouTube of how someone else pulled out the furnace from under the fridge. I tend to take lots of pictures, things start to blend together when working on stuff. I'll try to post some pics of the process afterwards and give an update on what I find! Hopefully I don't find a mouse as I've heard others have found.


----------



## JDStremel3

Leedek said:


> I'm having this issue...turn to heat and nothing, no sounds, no clicks, and no fan/blower. I've tried beating the furnace and that doesn't work either. I tried to blow out around the heater and that didn't help either besides getting light headed, I'll try using an air compressor when I get a chance.. Where is this said "controller board" and where is the wiring for the blower/fan? All fuses are good, propane is good, and batteries are fully charged. Thanks in advance for the help!


Check this vid... go outside! Atwood Furnace Checks or Suburban Furnace Checks

Take photos with your digital camera if you think the removal procedure will be complicated. I have found that I will not remember stuff if I have more than a day between removal and replacement. But I'm old so maybe you'll be OK. 

NOTEhotos can be very helpful when trying to figure out what model you have or trying to read 8 font printing on the label. Take a photo of the label and magnify it. It's better than standing on your head and trying to read in the shadows.








[/quote]

Thank You for the video links...I Believe I have a Suburban furnace. The part that sucks is that I don't have outside access (don't understand why we don't). Looks like I'll be pulling the furnace out from under the fridge. I understand all the safety's of disconnecting power and shutting off propane & disconnecting as well for double safety precautions. I did find another video on YouTube of how someone else pulled out the furnace from under the fridge. I tend to take lots of pictures, things start to blend together when working on stuff. I'll try to post some pics of the process afterwards and give an update on what I find! Hopefully I don't find a mouse as I've heard others have found.


----------



## Leedek

JDStremel3 said:


> Thank You for the video links...I Believe I have a Suburban furnace. The part that sucks is that I don't have outside access (don't understand why we don't). Looks like I'll be pulling the furnace out from under the fridge. I understand all the safety's of disconnecting power and shutting off propane & disconnecting as well for double safety precautions. I did find another video on YouTube of how someone else pulled out the furnace from under the fridge. I tend to take lots of pictures, things start to blend together when working on stuff. I'll try to post some pics of the process afterwards and give an update on what I find! Hopefully I don't find a mouse as I've heard others have found.


I thought yours was like mine but included other stuff to help a future Outbacker with furnace issues.

You will be having your furnace out of it's space. It will be a great time to make it more efficient. Every fittingand connection in your furnace leaks a little air. The best way to install the new duct, hoses, reducers, and any connector is to use aluminum DUCT TAPE... NOT DUCK TAPE or other fabric based stuff. Metal duct tape seals properly and you'll be amazed at the change in air flow. 

The photos below show typical openings and connections. The whole plenum is a sieve for air loss. Aluminum tape the seams along the plenum box, at connections, and around the openings. I was amazed the amount of air coming from my vents afterI taped. Some of the openings are more easily sealed from the inside of the plenum. 












One of the mods that has been raved about in forum is the bathroom heat vent. The smaller hose you see in the right side of the photo is my bathroom heat hose. You can read a lot about the mod in this thread: Put Some Heat In The Bathroom 

Yep.... you guessed it, a travel trailer is just a smaller money pit. Your home is the biggest money pit and the RV is runner up. Have fun.


----------

